# Anton 343



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

That mane is insane. I couldn't handle it.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Talk about a romantic looking horse! Wow!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I would soo have a weding on him lol


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I will dream about riding him on a beach with castles in the background, probably in Ireland or Scotland! Oh, and I will be 20 years younger and much thinner!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I love him and Anne. They are just fantastic. 

If I win the lotto, I'll be starting my own Friesian farm in Indiana. Anton is one of the stallions I'd like to breed an approved mare to. *sigh* ONE DAY!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> I would soo have a weding on him lol


Oh yeah? That would be great.

The Friesian I post here from time to time. Keegan?

His sire is Jorrit 363. He's done a wedding. He's beautiful too. 

He looks like something right out of a fairy tail.


Kevin and Stephanie Anderson Wedding- (with Jorrit 363 photos!)


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

what a great mane!  
He'd be a great dressage horse


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Keegan is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Anton is, like, the highest rated US Stallion. Personally, he is not one of my faves. :? And I just think his mane is TOO long...so long, it looks skanky! All thin and scraggly on the ends. Kinda' like those women with finger nails so long they curl under, yah know?! :shock: 

I like Anne of Friesian Dreams "A Team" much better!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I would love to have my horses mane that long


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

MirrorStage2009 said:


> Anton is, like, the highest rated US Stallion. Personally, he is not one of my faves. :? And I just think his mane is TOO long...so long, it looks skanky! All thin and scraggly on the ends. Kinda' like those women with finger nails so long they curl under, yah know?! :shock:


Hehe, I'm with you on that


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Sara said:


> Hehe, I'm with you on that


You rock! Someone who actually agrees w/me!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I agree! I love mane though. MY favorite stallion doesn't have much mane at all.

Nanning. <3


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

MirrorStage2009 said:


> You rock! Someone who actually agrees w/me!


Actually, I'll side with you and Sara on this one... I don't like him all too much. Don't know why, just don't care for him.

Nanning, on the other hand... *drooool*


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Rissa said:


> I agree! I love mane though. MY favorite stallion doesn't have much mane at all.
> 
> Nanning. <3


I totally agree...Nanning is my favourite, too!! I think the sparse mane on him makes him look very chiseled and statuesque, and very macho! He's a sexy horse!! :lol:


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Actually, I'll side with you and Sara on this one... I don't like him all too much. Don't know why, just don't care for him.
> 
> Nanning, on the other hand... *drooool*


Agree...I just don't like Anton's overall look. Not just the mane thing.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

MirrorStage2009 said:


> Agree...I just don't like Anton's overall look. Not just the mane thing.


Although his mane and tail are the icing on the cake... so to speak, it looks overdone (think too much hairspray) and I don't like his body type regardless.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Mm, I think if I were just talking about looks, I'd have to say my favorite "prettyboy" in the U.S. is Fridse 423. Big (16.3 and looks taller), pitch black, enough hair for me, and I love that neck!  Also, he's got some of the cutest, tippy ears I've seen on a Friesian...I wish my boy had his ears! Very impressive in person.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

oooo! I think Anton and Fridse are tied for me lol!! I could never choose


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I love Fridse's body type and refined head. I hope Keegan looks that good when he's older. He's just a baby right now.

What a tall boy he is too! Man, oh man. *drools*

Have you ever seen the stallion Pegasus? He's SO beautiful!

I really wish their site had better photos of 'em. He's FPZV approved. I think Keegan's owner wants to try to get Keegan FPZV approved too. 

Pegasus Photos

I also really like Friso the Magnificent. He's not a well known stallion but I found him one day while looking or Friesian geldings for sale and I've just loved him since. I wanna meet him.

He's a REALLY big boy.









He's 17hh.

http://www.friesianharts.com/stallions/frisophotosvideo1.html


----------



## GSJCCrider (Feb 17, 2009)

ummm, Rissa!!! I think i just dies looking at those! He is soo gorgeous!


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Although I like the look of the long hair, I would never want a horse with hair that long. I just wouldn't be able to deal with the upkeep!

My favorite will always be Romeo de Roza =D.
Romeo de Roza - 1997 Approved Friesian Stallion - Carousel Friesians


----------



## Joe0121 (Oct 6, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> That mane is insane. I couldn't handle it.


It is a little much I agree.


----------

